# Chinese cymbidiums



## luis (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi here they are some of my chinese cymbidiums in flower bud... I invite all of you to post your photos of your chinese cymb here!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2010)

NIce, can you provide soome identification?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

I could post, but you will just see lots of leaves. all of mine are ensifolium and are variegated on the edges though. but I have previous year's photos.


----------



## luis (Mar 12, 2010)

Each photo have the name on it. Yes, it's a good idea, smartie2000 to post photos of other years.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha (哈哈) I can't really write Chinese but I have the names of these in characters...I just realized that I rarely post my cymbidiums on the forums. all three have some degree of variegation in the leaves. I don't have special cultivars with double petalled blooms yet those intruiging things are to wierd for my taste at the current moment. maybe i'll buy one for a conversation piece when I have huge amounts of space to grow.

Cym. ensifolium v. Tie Gu Su Xin 铁骨素心 . This translates to Iron Bone Plain Flower.










Cym. ensifolium 银边素心兰 – I translated this to White Edge Plain Flower. This plant has more variegation than 'Iron Bone Plain Flower' It was given to me by a chinese friend, I don't think it is available in Canadian orchid nurseries that I've seen. This one has more distinctly variegated foliage, hence the name. If you give your plants higher lights they become more variegated. This plant is rare in my friends perception, so he didn't divide it to many, but nowadays Chinese cymbidiums are everywhere. (there does remain a few cultivars that are indeed rare though)




Cymbidium ensifolium var. Cai Hong 彩虹. It also goes by 'Rainbow'. Its foliage is also slightly variegated, the new growths are slightly pink too. So both its flowers and the foliage are multi-coloured at some stage.









I need a cymbidium sinense in my collection!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the look at those lovely flowers and plants Fren! Also, thanks for starting this thread Luis! I've got a few of these, particularly C. goeringii, but most bloom in a another couple weeks...there are a few out in the garden - I'll have to check later to see what they're up to. You really should grow these just for the smell alone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm liking Cal Hong and Rainbow!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm still going to try to egt a couple of the Orange goeringii, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 12, 2010)

Lovely Fren! Do you put the outside in the summer?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2010)

great displays Fren!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Lovely Fren! Do you put the outside in the summer?



Nope. These can grow indoors all year. Chinese cymbidiums are warm tolerant, and low light tolerant. The guy who divided plants for me had many on one windowsill.

I do have a feeling Cymbidium goeringii is likely more difficult, but they are harder to find in Canada anyway


----------



## luis (Mar 13, 2010)

*Wow*

:drool: Thank you very much to all, i'm crasy for chinese cymb, and it will be very interesting if we all make a beautifull album of it here. I have 12 diferent ch cymb and i promiss i will put them here! Thank you smartie your ensifoliums are great!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my first C. goeringii flowering this year:


----------



## etex (Mar 20, 2010)

Great blooms and plants, Fren- I love Rainbow but all are elegant beauties!Great growing!


----------



## luis (Mar 23, 2010)

*So so beautifullll...*




KyushuCalanthe said:


> Here's my first C. goeringii flowering this year:



Thank you so so much for your photos... your goeringii is very beautiful... my goeringii is in flower too and soon i will post it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 23, 2010)

I have goeringii in my yard...it survived its first winter. I doubt that it will bloom though...


----------



## luis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Finally the flowers...*

My chinese beauties!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the cymbidium lianpan (I think that is what it is.)


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice plants congratulation


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nicely flowered Luis!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent!!! What potting mix do you use Luis?


----------



## luis (Apr 12, 2010)

*When i tell, you don't believe!*

The potting mix is moss from my trees and garden soil and a little pine bark!


----------



## lindafrog (Apr 12, 2010)

Lovely flowers, who sells these beauties in the United States?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2010)

lindafrog said:


> Lovely flowers, who sells these beauties in the United States?



All are potential sources, but stock is variable:

Asiatica
New World Orchids
Orchids Limited


----------



## jokerpass (Aug 7, 2021)

Here are my collection of Japanese Cymbidium goeringii, all plants are grown in Toronto, Canada.　These were the 2021 Spring blooms. They are all budding again now towards the end of the summer (August 2021), and will bloom again next March-April.

Cymbidium goeringii (Japanese): Fuji no Yuubae (日本春蘭「富士の夕映）


2. Cymbidium goeringii (japanese) Tama no Yuubae (日本春蘭「多摩の夕映」


3. Cymbidium goeringii (Japanese) Gyoku-ei 日本春蘭「玉英」


4. Cymbidium goeringii (Japanese) Haruka 日本春蘭「春華」



5. Cymbidium goeringii (Japanese) Mangetsu 日本春蘭「満月」



6. Cymbidium goeringii (Japanese), Kourin 日本春蘭「光琳」


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 7, 2021)

Love the Haruka with pinkish white sheaths.


----------



## jokerpass (Aug 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Love the Haruka with pinkish white sheaths.


When the buds are shaded, the flower sheath will be white/pink in colour. That's how you know you are going to get the correct vibrant colours from these flowers. If the flower sheath has a tint of green, then that means the colours will be muddy.

BTW, all these plants are budding again (end of July beginning of August). It is amazing that it takes about 9 months from budding to blooming. I don't think I know any other orchids that require 9 months of budding before it blooms......


----------

